# What do ya guys think???



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

I just did this today. What do yall think??


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Trying this again are we?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

what the center trunk bar or the green ooze on the side?

trunk bar looks nice, Green ooze doesn't.


----------



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> what the center trunk bar or the green ooze on the side?
> 
> trunk bar looks nice, Green ooze doesn't.



Damn cuz I was really hoping I could be cool with my green ooze. Damn those honda kids for trying to give me tips. Damn them...


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

whats the reason for posting this one again?


----------



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

It was an accident. They both got posted at the same time.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Whats with the green body filler spill?


----------



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

It wasnt body filler it was tape.


----------

